# babelfish communications



## sithious (Nov 5, 2001)

inspired by the spiral cord by herve absurd i it thought that it can be that it is amused to have cord of spiral of a whole in which everything that we fixed first translates in the strange results of babelfish... that the thing generates fixes so far and has diversion!


----------



## blb (Nov 5, 2001)

That definitively sound as it would make for an interesting and amusing to thread. Perhaps equally Altavista will help in order to improve the babelfish.

To the times very little it seems to be lost in the translation, as this paragraph was really almost understandable.


----------



## .dev.lqd (Nov 5, 2001)

I used babelfish, in order to simulate a Spanish plan in the high secondary school. It worked appropriately well, even if I have go had to cross and the cliches of the modification of tantissime gramatically recovered it to make. It it hardly leaves to you, while cliches transfer really highly developed from the handles. Soffocano the compiler/translator in the technical language, but we sees the almost whole natural it that, which does this woman. Distortion of the rate.


----------



## sithious (Nov 5, 2001)

Just which to be good the babelfish from English from Japanese... translates on front and back, the  thing which is translated relatively is difficult to other things being very strange from language of 1 of the earth which will be seen, but but the universal translator of the trek of the star is so the hole... with the earth which gushhes forth the borg, how, whether you understand it is possible, as for one you think in doubt!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Nov 5, 2001)

I used babelfish in my 201 german couse to translate sentences...now THAT was a disaster   I got a lot of red ink in my Homeworks lol


Admiral


----------



## sithious (Nov 5, 2001)

d'oh! you translated admiral not your posts! he was to be understood much to simple that...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Nov 5, 2001)

huh ?
Did you put your post through babelfish? cause I dont get it


----------



## sithious (Nov 5, 2001)

the admiral, the whole end of this cord of spiral must pass posts through babelfish!


----------



## kenny (Nov 5, 2001)

Disonore in you admiral.  I thought of that the point they not age to the categories of language, consequently the language, in the order I learn to learn, as a use Babelfish. 

The OH yes, in the purpose, you would have to translate its axle of the start paddle.


----------



## RacerX (Nov 5, 2001)

We should change the name from babelfish to Jedi or Yoda speak (I bet this is how they get his lines in the movies). It all sounds very deep and insightful.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Nov 5, 2001)

How true grande RacerX, for the true tongue of knowledge, is the tongue of the spoken jedi, the babelfishian tongue which, like other cryptic posts, was brought on byt the doodletwaging Herve and his microshaft posts L&H posts...  This speech can be used now, to speak not of windows, but of macs, sothat windows spirits of evil on these walls of posting may not understand the sacred reality of posts!


----------



## blb (Nov 6, 2001)

How about a little Shakespeare:

Its or not its: those is the question: Whether one ' tis, which suffers the belts and the arrows of the impudent fortune in the understanding or levers against a sea of troubles and by opposing, are more splendid terminate them takes?


----------



## .dev.lqd (Nov 6, 2001)

Freezing Robert was thought. I do not know, why everyone fastens he thus much. One feels it even, the ' weniges ' evaluation at me ' the road ' in the reference on the fight of the crossed specialist. It is pathetic the rights. It is not only equivalent good from a poetry. Shakespeare uses at least some human functions. Freezing is from right by section of romantico scheisse.

They are not safe porqué I have initially evoked to congeal of Robert. The task that a other has seen more soon not on the other hand the fine reference to him today, therefore has in a humor much bitchy much. But ouais, congealing of Robert was a she-cat.


----------



## sithious (Nov 6, 2001)

*lol* and *rofl*!!


----------



## blb (Nov 6, 2001)

Hmm, acronyms (LOL and ROTF) don't work, but ROTFLMAO becomes:

Roles on the laughing soil my donkey except


----------



## sithious (Nov 6, 2001)

rules of babelfish! thanks you, altavista, to provide with us nerds extremely an application of so diversion and relatively useless...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Nov 6, 2001)

Ha ha ha ha ha 
Any one want to have more fun with babelfish  ?


----------



## adambyte (Nov 6, 2001)

No! Why in the Earth somebody would lose his crap pressing of the time in the fish of Babel?


----------



## Jadey (Nov 9, 2001)

One-a cun hefe-a ifee mure-a foon veet ixpereementeshun ooff trunsleshun in redneck, jeefe-a, cuckney, ilmer foodd, svedeesh cheff, murun, peeck leteen oor hecker (es yuoo cun see-a by thees must interteeening pust). Vunt tu geefe-a it a gu yuoorselff? http://rinkworks.com/dialect Um gesh dee bork, bork!


----------

